# Worth getting 4 HD4830's to fold with?



## boomstik360 (Jun 29, 2009)

1.About how many PPD would I get getting with 4 4830's running? 

2.What would be a better choice to get? 

I was only considering thing because I just got a K9A2 platinum for really cheap and I already have 1 4830 and they are pretty cheap now days. Thanks in advanced!


----------



## cdawall (Jun 29, 2009)

you would get PPD snagging 4 8800GTS 512's they cost about the same


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 29, 2009)

By snagging do you mean about the same?


----------



## cdawall (Jun 29, 2009)

boomstik360 said:


> By snagging do you mean about the same?



folding is better on nvidia cards hands down a 9800GT can outfold a 4870 easily


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 29, 2009)

Yeah I knew that I just just wasn't sure what you ment by snagging lol The only reason I am asking is because I could get them way cheap but nvm. Thanks for the advice man


----------



## MoonPig (Jun 29, 2009)

I reckon you could get 4 x 8800GT for cheap over the pond. They'd rack up more PPD than a 4830.


----------



## Laurijan (Jun 29, 2009)

His mobo is only crossfire so i wonder how mutiple nvidia cards workout
http://www.msi.com/index.php?func=proddesc&maincat_no=1&cat2_no=171&prod_no=1395#


----------



## MoonPig (Jun 29, 2009)

I'd work fine, just slow the main slot (if the mobo lowers to x8 etc. for using all the slots). Only the main card would have an effect on windows/games.

And, i've asked before: You can't have say your 4830 in slot 1 and 3 nVidia cards.


----------



## DreamSeller (Jun 29, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> I'd work fine, just slow the main slot (if the mobo lowers to x8 etc. for using all the slots). Only the main card would have an effect on windows/games.
> 
> And, i've asked before: You can't have say your 4830 in slot 1 and 3 nVidia cards.



are any cf sli bridges needed if you stick them so ?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jun 29, 2009)

8800 gT's would be better


----------



## Xazax (Jun 30, 2009)

Well 4x HD4830 would also work for him With games, not just Folding at home, sure Nvidia GPUs are better but he'd be able to atleast Fold and play games with uber res! with Quad-fire HD4830s


----------



## KainXS (Jun 30, 2009)

not worth it, they wouldn't even match sli GT's in folding


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 30, 2009)

I have a feeling an updated ATi F@H Client is coming out with the HD 5000's. Plus you get quadfire for gaming


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 30, 2009)

Thats true lol. I probly wont be getting them anyway since the new series will be out in no time and I would be kickin myself for spending all my money on mid range cards


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jun 30, 2009)

if its just for folding... no for the obvious nvidia bias

if its for gaming.. still no.. just buy 1 high end card and avoid the pain that is xfire


----------



## thraxed (Jun 30, 2009)

if its dedicated folding, you should go nvidia for now, hopefully thats about to change:/


----------

